# Pacific Sound



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

I have a 4-6-2 Pacific that is 20 years old and I am not happy with the sound. The chuff is cheap sounding and there is no whistle. 










I am not running DCC and have no intention to in the near future. I use a MRC 10 amp and it works great.










I would rather not spend $200 on a sound card as it would be more cost effective to buy a new Locomotive. So what are my options?

Is there an analog sound card that I can get that hase the whistle that I can activate using a read switch?


I would be happy if I could get just a whistle sound and install in a box car that ran separate from my Loco sound. Is this possible? 


I do not have access to much of a Train store or G scale club out here in NS Canada therefore it is difficult to get used stuff . 

Would anyone have a used old sound card that they would part with?


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a unit from Small Scale. Getting the infrared sensor to work in daylight is a problem, but can be done: 
http://www.smallscalerailway.com/


----------



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

Are you saying that an HO sound unit will work with G scale?

Is it loud enough?

HO works with 12v variable so I would not be able to use track power right?


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes--they will sell you a 1 watt amp to go with it for like ten bucks, if I remember right. More than loud enough. I have one and it sounds good, very good, except that the chuff stops when the whistle sounds. And it can sometimes be hard to shield the infrared sensor from light, as Jerry said. It runs from a 9 volt battery, and goes through them pretty quickly. The small scale railways website has sound samples


You could also spend around 130-140 and get a qsi card. Better sounds and it's expandable if you ever want to add on


----------



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

What king of QSI card would I need? How do I choose the correct one?


----------



## rpc7271 (Jan 2, 2008)

I just tore apart my Pacific to install the QSI Sound this morning. I ordered the Magnum # 3050-601 which is for a PRR K4 which is probably wrong and I will need to reload the sound later. I would call QSI and talk to them before you order it. Before you order it go here: http://www.qsisolutions.com/products/techinfo/qaristo/q2_arismike_install.html and read this article about installing it. If you are going to use the stock Aristo circuit board (I probably will if I ever do this again) you don't need the magnum, just order the Aristo. (I didn't realize the Pacific had a DCC plug in it or I would have done it the right way). I am in the process in installing it now. I am moving all of the electronics to the tender and rewiring everything and will let you know how that works when done.


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

QSI makes a card the just drops into the socket on newer aristo locos, they call it the "Quantum Aristo. For locos without the socket, like yours, they make the "Quantum Magnum" (http://www.qsisolutions.com/products/q-magnum.html). 

You'd choose the QSI "magnum" card from a retailer (I've found good prices at johns hobbies and at "healthrains" ) and select the sound file you think is appropriate. They make one for a PRR K4, which is a Pacific type. That's the one I use. When you order the card, the seller will ask which sound file you want installed. You can find a list of the sounds here: http://www.qsisolutions.com/products/techinfo/qaristo/q2_codes_steam.html


It's not entirely plug and play. You have to isolate the motor from the track. All the track power feeds go into two screw terminals on the card, and the two leads that go to the motor go into two other screw terminals on the QSI card, then the lights go into another set of screw terminals, and you're done. QSI has a .pdf manual for DC operation here: http://www.qsisolutions.com/pdf/q-dcman-40.pdf



If you ever wanted to, you could go to DCC or Airwire


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

If you do go with the QSI the best price is by far at Litchfield station. Free shipping also. For your loco you will need the magnum board which is another $20. You could go dallee sound card but leaves a little to be desired but do have bell and whitsle also. Later RJD


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I have the Small Scale card in my Annie and like it a lot. I had to build a box around the chuff sensor to shade it. 

I have the Dallee card in my Mallet and like the Small Scale card better. Just has more character. 

Want to try the QSI card, but I got an 8% pay cut. As many times as I've been in the 100% group, I'm counting myself fortunate.


----------

